# Any Help?



## Eddie (Jul 4, 2009)

I,ve heard alot about the Red River holding some big cat. My brother and I are wanting to come up there to see if we can hook into any of these monsters! The thing is...we need advice on where our best oppertunity (spelling) will be at. Any help will be appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

around what city?


----------



## Eddie (Jul 4, 2009)

We have no idea. If we could find a place that is promising, we don't care where we go. We know its a hit miss on when the cats are hitting but we're willing to take the chance. So as for what city? We haven"t a clue!


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

Go to Grand Forks in the end of june/beginning of august :beer:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Grand Forks and the further North you go it gets even better for the most part. As far as hit and miss...it is not very often that I go on the river and don't catch at least one catfish. There are LOTS of cats in the Red!!


----------



## LDuncan (Jun 18, 2009)

I went out catfishing for the first time on the red last night and had no clue what I was doing just threw out some nightcrawlers and caught three catfish in about an hour of fishing.


----------



## Eddie (Jul 4, 2009)

I appreciate everything guys. Thanks.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

LDuncan said:


> I went out catfishing for the first time on the red last night and had no clue what I was doing just threw out some nightcrawlers and caught three catfish in about an hour of fishing.


Worms have a tendency to catch the small very hungry cats.
Buy some large sucker minnows and cut them vertically. Buy some 5/0 or 6/0 circle hooks. Add a 2 or 3oz. sinker and hold on :beer:


----------

